# Denon DVD-3800 Player issues



## nathometheatre (Feb 17, 2009)

Good Day Everyone!
I own a Denon DVD-3800 dvd player (not to be confused with the new 3800bdci player) that I bought about 3 years ago on ebay. I love this player, and really don't want to replace it unless I absolutely have to. 
My problem is, when I open the disk tray, it will open and close (sometimes 4-5 times) before it will let me put a dvd disk in. It started about a year ago, and would just do it on occassion. Now it has progressively gotten worse over the past year opening and closing several times before it will stay open so I can load a dvd.
I read on several other forums were this is a common problem with the DVD-3800, but none of them have a reasonable solution to fix it.
I've tried calling Denon directly, but I usually have to wait several minutes before anyone can help. So before I called them again, I thought I'd ask anyone here that owns this player if they may have a solution. I know that with other issues with Denon DVD players, you can push a series of buttons to achieve fixing the problem, but I don't know if this is possible to fix this tray issue. Any suggestions? Have other 3800 owners experienced this same issue? If so, were you able to fix it? :help:
Thank you, Kevin


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Hi Kevin... maybe someone will chime in with an easy fix, but somehow I think you are going to have to send it in for repair, unless by chance there is a firmware update to fix it.

I would check for a Denon service center and see what they will charge to fix it. If it is a common problem, they may know exactly how much it would be.


----------



## nathometheatre (Feb 17, 2009)

Thanks Sonnie. Yes I thought this might be my only option. I'm just crossing my fingers that it's a cheap fix. Maybe someone will provide another alternative. I may not do anything. As I don't mind waiting for the tray to stay open. But my concern is, since it's continued to get worse over the course of the year, I'm hoping it doesn't continue to get to the point to where it just continues to open and close never staying open. We'll see. Thanks again, Kev


----------

